# [X-RAY PIC] Snake Swallows 2 Light Bulbs Whole!



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

*[X-RAY PIC] Snake Swallows 2 Light Bulbs Whole! *

(news.yahoo.com)
Cool.










An X-ray of an four foot long pine snake who swallowed a couple of light bulbs is on display during the grand opening of Ripley's Believe It Or Not Odditorium Thursday, June 21, 2007 in New York's Times Square. (AP Photo/ Ripley's Believe It Or Not)


----------

